# 2007 Borders Orchid Calendar



## Jason Fischer (Oct 3, 2006)

So a local company called Shearson Publishing came to our greenhouse to take pictures for a 2007 orchid calendar to be sold at Borders book stores around the US! The product description on their website is horrible:

http://www.bordersstores.com/search...orchids+calendar&mediaType=1&srchType=Keyword

We do not make any money off of this calendar, but get the free advertising as it has our website posted on each page! They actually did a really good job on the calendar with the exception of getting an oncidium and an odontoglossum mixed up for the labeling. 

Most orchid calendars do not impress me, but I think you may like this one. If you are at your local Borders check it out and let me know what you think.


----------



## Heather (Oct 3, 2006)

Cool! What other plants were chosen, do you know? 

I made the mistake last year of getting a "home-made" one from Cafe Press(I'm sure you can guess which one) and the resolution was really bad and the colors were very off. Won't be making *that* mistake again! It was nice that it was all slippers but it wasn't very diverse, and the quality was very poor, IMHO.


----------



## Jason Fischer (Oct 3, 2006)

They took a great variety of shots. Since I don't have one at home, just off the top of my head I can list:

Vanda coerulea
Phrag. Jason Fischer, St. Ouen 3N and besseae? (I think, all 3 on one page)
Oda. Rawdon Jester
A nice equitant oncidium hybrid
Catt. walkeriana coerulea
Phal. Baldan's Kaleidoscope (cover shot)

Well, I can remember about 1/2 the calendar... I'll have to bring a copy home for myself! They did bring over $10,000 worth of photo equipment to take the photos which made my digital SLR look like a little baby  . 

I've already seen it at Borders and even at a calendar kiosk at a mall.


----------



## Heather (Oct 3, 2006)

My local store has it in stock. : ) Wish the slippers were on three different pages though...


----------

